# Kubota M7060 Hydraulic Leak



## CKF (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm new here and also new to tractors in general. Recently purchased a piece of land. Got a tractor to help get it cleaned up. I was picking up some brush and piling it up with the grapple on the front loader and I noticed some hydraulic fluid spewing out at the connector. I'm not sure what this goes to. 

Can anyone tell me what this is and what would be the best way to fix it? Anytime I turn the tractor on and lift the loader up, it starts to spew again.


It's spewing out right where that little elbow connects in at the bottom. It's the one with the red tape on it that is leaking. Where I'm pointing at in the photo.


























Any help is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

